# Hollywood hot spots and food



## coralrain (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to know good celeberaty resturants and some dishes that would be considered a house special.  I have work in resturants and really like food, but for some reason I can't come up with much.  I hit the internet for the resturants, and came up with some, but nothing that looked supper appealing.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 6, 2010)

Hollywood is not some glamorous hot spot.  It's pretty much the pits.

What you might want is Santa Monica or downtown LA.  Melrose.   
How about Wolfgang Puck in Malibu?    There's a website.   
Oh, wait.  Spago in Beverly Hills.   http://www.wolfgangpuck.com/content/files/foodmenu_SBH dinner menu for website.pdf

(it's funny "California Cuisine" but everything's from somewhere else


----------



## moderan (Jun 6, 2010)

Barney's Beanery. LOL...In and Out Burger.


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Madeo. Boa. The Whisper Restaurant and Lounge. Noor. The Ella Dining Room. Pinks Hot Dogs. LA Prime. The Ivy. Dolce. Hotel Bel-Air. Spago. Koi. Mr. Chow.


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Correction: There is Spago and Spago Hollywood. Two different locations.


----------

